#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Новый перевод дуньхуанской рукописи Алтарной сутры на 1300-летие Паринирваны Шестого Патриарха

## Еше Нинбо

*Дуньхуанская рукопись Алтарной сутры Шестого Патриарха*





"Маха-праджня-парамита сутра самой высшей Махаяны мгновенного учения южной школы. 
Алтарная сутра Дхармы в одном свитке, дарованной Шестым Патриархом Хуэйнэном в монастыре Дафань округа Шаочжоу с передачей бесформенных (внезнаковых) обетов". 

Записана учеником Фахаем, распространяющим Дхарму





*Оглавление* 
(деление на параграфы и их названия составлены на основе комментария Судзуки, в самом тексте деления нет)

1.	Предисловие
2.	Хуэйнэн даёт проповедь Дхармы, Хуэйнэн слышит текст Алмазной сутры
3.	Диалог между Хунжэнем и Хуэйнэном
4.	Пятый патриарх созывает учеников
5.	Никто из учеников не осмеливается передать гатху
6.	Шэньсю записывает свою гатху
7.	Пятый патриарх видит гатху Шэньсю
8.	Диалог между Хуэйнэном и мальчиком, Хуэйнэн составляет гатху
9.	Хуэйнэн получает передачу Дхармы
10.	Хуэйнэн отправляется на юг
11.	 Хуэйшунь просит Дхарму
12.	 Каждый человек сам обладает мудростью праджни
13.	Самадхи и праджня едины в своей сущности
14.	Самадхи единой практики
15.	Самадхи и праджня подобны лампе и её свету
16.	В Дхарме нет деления на постепенную и мгновенную
17.	Основным принципом является безмыслие
18.	В цзочань (дзадзэн) не привязываются ни к сознанию, ни к чистоте
19.	Цзочань ничему не препятствует
20.	Увидеть в себе три тела Будды
21.	Четыре великих клятвы
22.	Бесформенное покаяние
23.	Бесформенное тройное Прибежище
24.	Великой мудростью достичь противоположного берега
25.	Смысл слова Маха
26.	Смысл слов Праджня и Парамита
27.	Из одной праджни рождаются 84 тысячи видов мудрости
28.	Произнесение Алмазной сутры позволяет увидеть Сущность и войти в самадхи праджни
29.	Люди с малыми способностями, услышав Дхарму, не прозревают, люди же с большими способностями могут это практиковать
30.	Все Дхармы находятся в нашем собственном теле
31.	Учитель внутри собственного тела, самадхи праджни
32.	Тому, кто даёт великую клятву и не отступает от Бодхи, необходимо передавать эту Дхарму
33.	 Бесформенный гимн, уничтожающий грехи
34.	 Различие практики счастья и заслуг 
35.	До западной Чистой земли недалеко
36.	Практиковать можно и дома, бесформенная гатха
37.	Великий учитель возвращается в Цаоси
38.	Если нет передачи Алтарной сутры, то ученик не может являться последователем южной школы чань-буддизма
39.	На юге Хуэйнэн, на севере Шэньсю
40.	Чжичэн приходит на поклон 
41.	Великий учитель рассказывает Чжичэну о шиле, самадхи и праджне
42.	Фада приходит на поклон
43.	Чжичан приходит на поклон
44.	Шэньхуэй приходит на поклон
45.	Три вида школ Дхармы
46.	36 пар противоположностей
47.	Если нет передачи Алтарной сутры, то это не соответствует главным наставлениям
48.	 Прощание великого Учителя, гатха об истинном и ложном, движении и недвижимости
49.	Гимны передачи рясы и Дхармы пяти патриархов, гимн великого Учителя
50.	Два гимна великого Учителя
51.	Линия передачи Дхармы патриархов
52.	Гимн освобождения и видения настоящего Будды
53.	Гимн о собственной Дхарме, истинном Будде и освобождении
54.	Чудесные знамения во время ухода в Нирвану, похороны, установление стелы
55.	Передача Алтарной сутры
56.	Эта Дхарма передаётся только мудрым людям с большими способностями
57.	 Распространение Алтарной сутры





*§ 1.* 
Великий Учитель Шестой Патриарх поднялся на высокий трон в лекционном зале монастыря Брахмы для проповеди Дхармы Маха-праджня-парамиты и передачи бесформенных (внезнаковых) обетов.

В это время в зале собрались буддийские монахи и монахини, даосы, миряне всего около 10 тысяч человек.
Также присутствовали глава округа Шаочжоу Вэй Цзюй и около 30 чиновников правительства и конфуцианских учёных. Все присутствующие попросили Патриарха рассказать Дхарму Маха-праджня-парамиты. Глава округа попросил близкого ученика Патриарха досточтимого Фахая записывать проповеди Патриарха, чтобы передавать их из поколения в поколение. 
Эта Алтарная сутра была рассказана и записана для передачи изучающим Путь основных принципов линии учения в качестве основы традиции.

*§ 2.* 
Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн сказал:
«Глубокомудрые! С чистым сердцем произнесите Дхарма Маха-праджня-парамита».
Затем великий Учитель погрузился в молчание, успокаивая своё сознание. Спустя некоторое время он произнёс: «Глубокомудрые! Послушайте в тишине мой рассказ.
Мой добрый отец был родом из Фаньяна и служил чиновником. Затем его сослали на юг в Синьчжоу как простолюдина. Я был ещё маленький, когда мой отец покинул этот мир. Моя матушка жила одна и мы переехали в Наньхай. Мы жили в бедности. Я занимался продажей дров на рынке. Однажды, один покупатель стал у меня покупать дрова и попросил их доставить к нему в резиденцию. Клиент получил дрова, а я плату. Когда же я выходил, я услышал, как кто-то читает вслух текст Алмазной сутры. Как только я услышал текст сутры, моё сознание просветлилось, и я обрел прозрение. Тогда я спросил этого человека: «Откуда Вы пришли и где Вы взяли эту сутру?» Этот человек ответил: «Я был на горе Фэнму к востоку от уезда Хуанмэй округа Цичжоу, где пал в ноги пятому патриарху Хунжэню.  У него там сейчас более тысячи учеников. Там я услышал, как патриарх Хунжэнь наставляет монахов и мирян к чтению Алмазной сутры, посредством чего можно увидеть Сущность, постичь (рождение и смерть) и стать Буддой». То, что я услышал это, говорит о том, что у меня была к этому кармическая связь, идущая из прошлых жизней. Я сразу же покинул родных и отправился в Хуанмэй на гору Фэнму, чтобы пасть в ноги пятому патриарху Хунжэню (имя переводится как «Проповедующий терпение»).

*§ 3.* 
Хэшан (буддийский монах, учитель) Хунжэнь спросил меня: « Из каких Вы краёв пришли ко мне на поклон? Что Вы хотите от меня?»
Я ответил: «Ученик из Линнани, простолюдин округа Синчжоу. Я пришёл на поклон к Вам только по одной причине – хочу стать Буддой». Мастер Хунжэнь тогда стал укорять меня: «Вы из Линнани, варвар-южанин. Как Вы сможете стать Буддой!»
Я ответил: «Хоть люди и бывают с Юга или с Севера, но их сущность (природа) Будды не разделяется на южную или северную. Моё тело южанина отличается от Вашего, но нет различий в нашей природе Будды».
Мастер Хунжэнь хотел продолжить беседу, но, увидев, что вокруг много учеников, он не стал продолжать разговор, а послал меня на хозяйственные работы. Один трудник велел мне обрушивать рис и этим я занимался 8 с лишним месяцев.

*§ 4.* 
В один из дней пятый патриарх созвал всех своих учеников. Ученики стали записывать.
Пятый патриарх сказал: «Я говорю Вам, что дело рождения и смерти является самым важным. Вы целыми днями делаете подношения и стремитесь только к ниве счастья, но не стремитесь выйти из горького моря рождения и смерти сансары. Вы не прозрели свою Сущность (Самоприроду) и какой толк в стремлении к счастью? Сейчас все возвращайтесь в свои кельи и сконцентрируйтесь внутри себя. Тот, кто имеет мудрость, должен воспользоваться знаниями праджни своей изначальной Сущности и передать мне гатху. Если я увижу в вашей гатхе понимание главного смысла (Дхармы), то я передам вам рясу и Дхарму как патриархам в шестом поколении. Срочно  займитесь написанием гатхи!»

*§ 5.* 
Ученики, получив эти указания, вернулись в свои кельи и стали говорить друг другу: «Нам не нужно стараться в написании гатхи и передавать её патриарху, поскольку Мастер Шэньсю является нашим преподавателем и если он получит Дхарму, мы просто будем у него учиться. Не надо сочинять гатху». Все ученики расслабились, и никто не осмеливался написать гатху.
Перед кельей настоятеля находилась трёхкомнатная галерея, в которой производились подношения. Её стены решили расписать рисунками, рассказывающими о сюжетах Ланкаватара-сутры и о передаче рясы и Дхармы пяти патриархов для напоминания будущим поколениям. Художник Лучжэнь осмотрел стены галереи и решил на следующий день начать делать роспись.

*§ 6.* 
Помощник настоятеля  Шэньсю так думал в это время: «Никто из учеников не станет сочинять сердечную гатху для передачи её патриарху, поскольку я являюсь их наставником. Если же я не передам сердечную гатху патриарху, то как узнает пятый патриарх глубину моего постижения?  Если я передам сердечную гатху пятому патриарху, чтобы выразить свои мысли, то это будет добродетельно. Если же я буду добиваться этим получения Дхармы и поста патриарха, это будет недобродетельно, и будет означать, что я с мирским умом пытаюсь захватить его пост патриарха. Если же я не передам ему гатху, то в своей практике я никогда не смогу получить Дхарму». Так он думал очень долгое время, сокрушаясь: «Как же трудно! Как же трудно!»
В третью стражу ночи, он втайне написал гатху на стене южной галереи с намерением получить Дхарму и рясу патриарха, думая так: «Если патриарх увидит эту гатху, оценит её и спросит, я ли её написал, то я признаюсь, что это сделал я. Если же он посчитает её негодной, то это будет означать, что я не подхожу для получения Дхармы из-за моих заблуждений и сильных кармических препятствий. Трудно предугадать решение святого, поэтому нет смысла об этом думать». Так наставник Шэньсю в третью стражу ночи, при свете светильника, написал на стене южной галереи следующую гатху: 

_Тело – это дерево Бодхи, 
А сознание подобно подставке ясного зеркала.
Всё время старайся протирать их, 
Чтобы на них не оседала пыль._

*§ 7.* 
Написав гатху, Шэньсю вернулся в свою келью, и никто не заметил его.

Рано утром пятый патриарх позвал художника Лучжэня в южную галерею рисовать сюжеты из Ланкаватара сутры. Вдруг пятый патриарх увидел гатху и, прочитав её, сказал художнику: «Я даю Вам 30 тысяч. Извините, что заставил Вас приехать издалёка. Уже не надо рисовать сюжеты. В Алмазной сутре говорится: «Все явления иллюзорны». Пусть эта гатха останется, чтобы омрачённые люди могли её читать. Если они будут на основе её практиковать, то они не попадут в порочные пути. Если на её основе практиковаться, от этого будет великая  польза!» Затем патриарх позвал всех своих учеников, велел им возжечь благовония перед гатхой. Видя это, все преисполнились большого уважения к гатхе. Пятый патриарх сказал: «Если все из Вас будут рецитировать эту гатху, то вы сможете увидеть свою Природу (Сущность). Если на основе её практиковать, то не попадёте на порочные пути». Все ученики стали декламировать гатху и преисполнились к ней уважением. Они все восклицали: «Как она прекрасна!»
Пятый патриарх позвал наставника Шэньсю в свои покои и спросил его: «Ты написал гатху? Если это сделал ты, то должен получить от меня Дхарму». Наставник Шэньсю ответил: «Виноват. Действительно её написал я. Я не осмеливаюсь просить (о Дхарме), только желаю, чтобы Ваше Святейшество из сострадания сказали мне, имеет ли Ваш ученик немного мудрости и видит ли он главный смысл Учения».
Пятый патриарх сказал ему на это: «Твоя гатха показывает, что уровень твоего понимания находится ещё на пороге школы. Но ты ещё не вошёл внутрь. Если простой человек будет практиковаться на основе этой гатхи, то он избежит падения. Но если искать высшее прозрение с таким пониманием, то его не достичь. Чтобы войти внутрь этого учения, нужно увидеть свою изначальную Сущность (Природу). Иди пока подумай день-два и составь мне новую гатху. Если твоя гатха покажет, что ты вошёл в двери учения и увидел свою изначальную Сущность, то я должен буду передать тебе патриаршескую рясу и Дхарму». Наставник Шэньсю удалился и думал над гатхой несколько дней, но не смог её составить заново.

*§ 8.* 
Один мальчик проходил мимо молотильни, воспевая эту гатху. Услышав гатху, я сразу понял, что её составитель не видит Сущность (Природу). Я уже понимал великий смысл. Я спросил этого мальчика: «Что за гатху ты воспеваешь?»
Мальчик ответил: «Разве ты не знаешь, что великий учитель Пятый патриарх сказал: «Дело рождения и смерти – главное. Я хочу передать Дхарму и рясу, поэтому прошу моих учеников составить мне гатху. Тот, кто понимает великий смысл, тому будут переданы ряса и Дхарма и он станет Шестым патриархом». Наставник Шэньсю написал на стене южной галереи бесформенную гатху. Пятый патриарх велел всем ученикам её рецитировать. Тот, кто поймёт смысл этой гатхи, тот увидит Самосущность. Кто будет практиковать на её основе, выйдет из Сансары».
Я тогда ответил мальчику: «Я здесь обрушиваю рис уже больше 8 месяцев, но ещё ни разу не был в покоях настоятеля. Прошу тебя проведи меня в южную галерею, чтобы я мог совершить поклонение этой гатхе. Я также хочу её рецитировать, чтобы зародить кармическую связь и достигнуть в будущем земель Будды». Мальчик проводил меня  в южную галерею и я совершил поклонение гатхе. Поскольку я безграмотный, поэтому я попросил прочитать её для меня. Услышав гатху, я сразу понял её великий смысл. Я также решил написать свою гатху и попросил записать её для меня на западной стене галереи. Я сказал: «Гатха передаётся из своего сознания. Если не познаёшь собственное сознание, нет пользы в изучении Дхармы. Главный смысл моей гатхи в познании сознания и видении Сущности (Природы Будды)».
Моя гатха читалась: 

_У Бодхи изначально нет дерева, 
А у ясного зеркала нет подставки.
Природа Будды всегда чиста,
И где на ней может быть пыль?_

Вторая моя гатха читалась:

_Сознание – это дерево Бодхи,
А тело подобно подставке светлого зеркала.
Светлое зеркало изначально чисто,
И где может на нём осесть пыль?_

Ученики, присутствовавшие при этом, были все удивлены моей гатхой, я же удалился в молотильню.
Когда Пятый патриарх проходил по галерее, он вдруг увидел мою гатху и понял, что я осознаю великий смысл (Учения). Опасаясь, что другие узнают об этом, он сказал всем: «Эта гатха показывает, что, написавший её, также ещё не реализован».   

*§ 9.* 
В третью стражу ночи Пятый патриарх позвал меня в свои покои, чтобы объяснить мне Алмазную сутру. Как только я услышал его объяснения, я сразу же достиг прозрения. Так ночью я получил Дхарму и никто об этом не знал.  Патриарх передал мне учение мгновенной школы и рясу. Он возвёл меня в ранг Шестого патриарха и переданная им ряса служила этому свидетельством. Из поколения в поколение Дхарма передавалась от сердца к сердцу, при этом получающий должен был сам её осознать. Пятый патриарх сказал мне: «Хуэйнэн, с древности передавать Дхарму было очень опасно. Если ты останешься здесь жить, то тебе нанесут вред, поэтому тебе нужно срочно уходить отсюда». 

*§ 10.* 
Получив Дхарму и рясу, в третью стражу ночи я отправился в дорогу. Пятый патриарх сам проводил меня до станции Цзюцзян. Когда  я сел в лодку, мы попрощались. Пятый патриарх дал мне наказ: «Езжай и будь усердным. Передавай Дхарму на юг. Но первые три года не распространяй её. Через три года широко распространяй Дхарму и искусно наставляй. Если благодаря этому заблудшие люди обретут прозрение, то они ничем не будут отличаться от просветленных». Попрощавшись, я отправился на юг.

*§ 11.* 
Через три месяца я достиг хребта Даюй. Там меня стали преследовать несколько сот человек, чтобы поймать меня и отобрать мою патриаршескую рясу. Но на полпути они свернули и только один из них, монах, мирское имя которого было Чэнь Хуэйшунь, в прошлом генерал третьего ранга, очень злой и грубый, настиг меня на вершине хребта. Он схватил меня, и я отдал ему патриаршескую рясу. Но он не стал её брать и сказал: «Я издалека пришёл сюда, чтобы просить у Вас Дхарму, мне не нужна Ваша ряса». И тогда я передал ему прямо на вершине хребта Дхарму. Когда Хуэйшунь услышал от меня Дхарму, он обрел просветление. Затем я отправил его на север для распространения Учения.

*§ 12.* 
Я пришёл сюда, поскольку имею с Вами (чиновниками правительства, монашествующими и мирянами) кармическую связь, идущую из многих кальп. Я учу тому, что передавали святые прошлого. И это не мои собственные знания. Тот, кто хочет услышать учение святых прошлого, должен внимать с чистым сердцем, а также должен желать сам избавиться от заблуждений и тогда он достигнет прозрения, как и святые в прошлом».

Далее великий Учитель Хуэйнэн произнёс следующую проповедь:
«Глубокомудрые! Мудрость бодхи праджни изначально есть в каждом человеке. По причине того, что наше сознание в заблуждении и не может само прозреть, поэтому необходимо просить Великих Учителей показать нам Путь и то, как увидеть Сущность (природу Будды). 
Глубокомудрые! Природа (сущность) Будды изначально не различается у глупых и мудрых людей. Различие заключается в просветлении или в заблуждении находится человек. Если человек в заблуждении, то он глупый. Если человек прозрел, то он сразу же становится мудрым.

*§ 13.* 
Глубокомудрые! В моей школе Дхармы за основу берутся самадхи и мудрость (благодеяние). В первую очередь, не будьте в заблуждении и не говорите, что они различаются. Самадхи и благодеяние (мудрость) не являются тождественными и не являются отличными друг от друга. А именно, самадхи является сущностью благодеяния (мудрости), а благодеяние (мудрость) является функционированием самадхи.
Когда мы находимся в благодеянии (мудрости), в нём присутствует также и самадхи. Когда мы находимся в самадхи, в нём также присутствует благодеяние (мудрость) Человек, изучающий Путь не должен считать, что вначале идёт самадхи, а затем появляется благодеяние (мудрость), либо, что вначале идёт благодеяние, а потом появляется самадхи. Кто так считает, тот имеет двойственные воззрения. Такой человек хоть и говорит добрые речи, но его сердце недоброе и благодеяние и самадхи у него не равны. У кого и слова и сердце добры, едины внутреннее и внешнее, у того равны самадхи и благодеяние (мудрость). Нужно самому прозревать и совершенствоваться. Это не решается в спорах. Тот, кто спорит о том, что идёт впереди, а что позади, тот является омрачённым человеком и не отсёк ещё стремление к победе и отвращение к поражению. Такой человек разделяет всё на «Я» и внешние дхармы (явления) и он ещё не освободился от четырёх признаков (рождение, пребывание, изменение, исчезновение).

*§ 14.* 
Самадхи одной (единой) практики – это практика прямого (искреннего) сознания в любое время, в какой бы позе ты не находился, двигаясь, стоя, сидя или лёжа. В «Вималакирти нирдеша сутре» говорится: «Прямое сознание – это место пребывания Дао. Прямое сознание – это Чистая земля». Не практикуйте своим сердцем неискренность, говоря на словах о прямоте. Тот, кто говорит на словах о самадхи одной практики, но не практикует прямое сознание (сердце), тот не является  учеником Будды. Поэтому практикуйте прямое сознание и не имейте привязанности к любым дхармам (явлениям). Это и будет называться одной (единой) практикой самадхи. 
Заблудший человек привязывается к явлениям (дхармам). Он привязан к самадхи одной практики как к сидению в недвижимости с прямым сознанием, когда устранены все заблуждения и не возникает никаких мыслей. Они это называют самадхи одной практики. Но если бы это было так, то эта Дхарма была бы тождественной неодушевленным предметам. И это есть препятствие причин и следствий на Пути (Дао). Поток Дао должен быть беспрепятственным. Зачем его преграждать? Если сознание не привязывается, то поток Дао движется беспрепятственно. Если же сознание привязывается, то мы связываем себя. Если бы простое сидение в недвижимости было верным методом, то Вималакирти не стал бы порицать Шарипутру за сидение в недвижимости в лесу.
Глубокомудрые! Я видел как некоторые учителя учат своих учеников сидеть в недвижимости и смотреть на своё сознание и чистоту, чтобы не появлялось никаких мыслей. На этом они базируют практику. Заблудшие люди не понимают суть этой практики, привязываются к ней и становятся ненормальными.  Есть сотни вариаций обучения подобной практике и они являются большой ошибкой.

*§ 15.* 
Глубокомудрые! Чему подобны самадхи и благодеяние (мудрость)?
Они подобны лампе и её свету. Если есть лампа, то есть свет. Если нет лампы, то и нет света. Лампа является сущностью света, а свет является функционированием лампы. По названию они различаются, но в сущности они едины. То же можно сказать и о Дхарме самадхи и благодеяния (мудрости).

*§ 16.* 
Глубокомудрые! Дхарма не разделяется на мгновенную и постепенную, просто люди бывают способные и тупые. Если человек в заблуждении, то его нужно наставлять постепенно. Если же человек прозревает, то это происходит в мгновение. Когда мы постигаем своё изначальное сознание, то мы видим свою изначальную Природу. Когда наступает прозрение, то среди нас уже не будет различий. Если же мы не прозреваем, то вращаемся в сансаре долгие кальпы.

*§ 17.* 
Глубокомудрые! В моей школе Дхармы издревле пользуются как постепенным, так и мгновенным методами. Главным принципом является безмыслие. Сущностью является необъектность. Основой является непривязанность. Что называется необъектностью? Пребывая среди объектов, стоять в стороне от них – это есть необъектность. Безмыслие – это когда в мыслях не имеют мыслей (клеш, негативных мыслей). Непривязанность – это изначальная Сущность (Природа) человека. От мысли (мгновения) к мысли не надо иметь привязанностей. Мысли о прошлом, настоящем и будущем идут непрерывно одна за другой, нескончаемо. Если же исчезают все до одной мысли, то тело Дхармы отделяется от материального тела (наступает смерть). От мысли (мгновения) к мысли не надо иметь привязанностей ни к каким дхармам. Если появляется одна мысль, которая привязывается к чему-либо, то и все мысли будут иметь привязанность. И это называется путами. Если не иметь привязанностей ни к чему, то не будет пут. Вот почему непривязанность берётся за основу. 
Глубокомудрые! Стойте в стороне от всех явлений. Это и будет необъектностью. Если вы сможете стоять в стороне от явлений, то сущность вашей Природы будет чиста. Вот почему у нас необъектность является сущностью. 
Если не загрязняться при любых обстоятельствах – это называется безмыслием. В своих мыслях нужно стоять в стороне от обстоятельств и не порождать мысли в отношении дхарм (явлений). Но если вообще ни о чём не думать и устранить абсолютно все до одной мысли, то мы умрём и получим рождение в другом месте. Обратите на это внимание, изучающие Путь! Если вы не думаете о смысле Дхармы и сами ошибаетесь, это ещё ничего. Но вы ведь ещё вводите в заблуждение других людей. Вы не только сами заблуждаетесь, но и ещё порочите на сутры и Дхарму. Поэтому главным принципом у нас является безмыслие. Омраченный человек имеет мысли в отношении окружающих его обстоятельств. Вслед за мыслями появляются ошибочные взгляды и представления. Отсюда происходят и все клеши и негативные мысли. Именно поэтому в нашей школе главным принципом является безмыслие. Если человек освободится от взглядов и будет пребывать в безмыслии, то он должен освободиться даже от самой концепции безмыслие. От чего мы должны избавиться и какая вещь мыслит? Мы должны избавиться от всех клеш двойственных представлений. Сущностью мыслей является Таковость, а мысли являются функционированием Таковости. Самоприрода порождает мысли. Когда мы видим, слышим, чувствуем и познаём, не загрязняясь внешними обстоятельствами, то мы постоянно пребываем сами в себе. В Вималакирти нирдеша сутре сказано: «Кто вовне искусен в различении всех явлений, тот внутри пребывает в первом принципе (Нирване) и не двигается».

*§ 18.* 
Глубокомудрые! В нашей школе Дхармы в дза-дзэн (сидячей медитации) изначально не привязываются ни к сознанию, ни к чистоте, но и не говорят о движении.
Если настаивать на смотрении на сознание, то сознание изначально иллюзорно. Поскольку оно иллюзорно, нет необходимости на него смотреть. Если настаивать на смотрении на чистоту, то Природа человека изначально чиста. Просто иллюзорные мысли затмевают Таковость, и если мы избавимся от иллюзорных мыслей, изначальная Природа вновь станет чистой. Если не видеть изначальную чистоту Природы и побуждать своё сознание на смотрение на чистоту, то мы породим иллюзию чистоты. В иллюзии нет опоры, поэтому такое смотрение будет иллюзорным. У чистоты нет облика, поэтому если мы установим облик чистоты, и будем настаивать на его совершенствовании, то таким поведением мы заградим свою изначальную природу и будем связаны чистотой.
Тот, кто невозмутим (недвижим), когда видит недостатки и ошибки людей, остаётся невозмутимым в своей Природе. Омрачённые же люди хоть даже и невозмутимы телесно, но, открыв рот, тут же начинают говорить о достоинствах и недостатках других. Такое поведение противоречит Дао. Смотрение на сознание и чистоту является препятствием причинно-следственной связи Дао.

*§19.* 
Так запишите сегодня:
 Что называется в нашей школе цзочань (по-японски дзадзэн, сидение в медитации)?
Ничто в нашей школе не может быть препятствием. Вовне когда не возникают мысли  в отношении любых обстоятельств – это цзо (сидение). Когда видим отсутствие беспорядка в изначальной Природе (Сущности) – это чань (медитация).
Что называется самадхи чань?
Вовне стоять в стороне от явлений называется чань. Внутри не быть в беспорядке называется самадхи. Когда вовне есть чань, а внутри самадхи, то это называется самадхи чань.
Изначальная Природа (Сущность) сама по себе чиста и находится в самадхи, но из-за соприкосновения с обстоятельствами приходит в беспорядок.  Если же стоять в стороне от обстоятельств и не быть в беспорядке, это будет самадхи. Вовне стоять в стороне от обстоятельств – это чань, внутри не быть в беспорядке – это самадхи. Внутри чань, вовне самадхи  - это называется самадхи чань.
В Вималакирти нирдеша сутре говорится: «В мгновение возвращается изначальное сознание». В сутре обетов Бодхисаттвы говорится: «Изначально Самоприрода чиста. Глубокомудрые! Увидьте чистоту своей Самоприроды, сами совершенствуйтесь, сами становитесь телом Дхармы Самоприроды, сами практикуйте деяния Будды, сами действуйте и становитесь Буддой и Дао».

*§ 20.* 
Глубокомудрые! Слушайте все внимательно, я сейчас дам посвящение бесформенных обетов. Повторяйте все за мной, чтобы увидеть в себе три тела Будды:
В своём материальном теле (Рупакае) обращаюсь к прибежищу в чистом теле дхармы Будды, Дхармакае.
В своём материальном теле обращаюсь к прибежищу в теле бесчисленных превращений Будды, Нирманакае.
В своём материальном теле обращаюсь к прибежищу в совершенном теле Самбхогакаи Будды.
Материальное тело – это жилище, в нём не найти прибежище. Три тела Будды сами находятся в Сущности дхарм. Они есть у всех людей, но из-за омрачений люди их не видят. Люди ищут вовне три тела Так Приходящего и не видят в своём теле тела Будд трёх времён. Эти три тела Будды рождаются из Самоприроды. Что называется чистым телом дхарм Будды, Дхармакаей?
Глубокомудрые, Природа людей само по себе изначально чиста и все дхармы  (явления) находятся в ней. Когда мы думаем о злых делах, мы совершаем злые деяния. Когда мы думаем о добрых делах, мы совершаем добрые деяния. Таким образом мы узнаём, что все дхармы находятся в Самоприроде. Самоприрода всегда чиста, подобно всегда ясным солнцу и луне. Однако из-за облаков, которые их заграждают, наверху свет, а внизу темнота. Из-за этого мы не можем увидеть солнце, луну и звёзды. Но когда приходит ветер мудрости (благодеяния), облака рассеиваются и в одно мгновение перед нами предстают все явления (дхармы). Природа людей чиста, подобно чистому небу. Мудрость (благодеяние) подобна солнцу и луне и она всегда ясная. Если вовне привязываться к явлениям, то иллюзорные мысли будут подобно облакам закрывать их свет и Самоприрода не сможет быть ясной (просветлённой). Поэтому мы встречаемся с Учителем, открывающим нам истинную Дхарму, и благодаря ей устраняем омрачения, и тогда внутри и снаружи нас всё становится просветлённым и в Самоприроде проявляются все дхармы. Все дхармы находятся в Самоприроде и это называется чистым телом дхарм, Дхармакаей. Тот, кто находит прибежище в себе, устраняет недоброе сознание и недобрые деяния. И это называется прибежищем.
Что называется телом бесчисленных превращений Будды, Нирманакаей? Когда мы не думаем, Природа (Сущность) пуста и безмятежна. Когда мы начинаем думать, происходит превращение. Когда мы думаем о злом, появляется ад. Когда мы думаем о добром, появляется рай. Причинение вреда превращается в животных. Сострадание превращается в Бодхисаттву. Мудрость превращается в высшие миры. Глупость превращается в низшие миры. Очень многочисленны трансформации Самоприроды и омрачённые люди об этом не знают. Как только появляется одна добрая мысль, рождается мудрость. Одна лампа может устранить тысячелетнюю тьму. Одна мудрость может устранить глупость 10 тысяч лет. Не думайте о прошлом, постоянно думайте о будущем. Постоянно думайте о будущем добре и это будет называться Самбхогакаей. Воздаяние от одной злой мысли уничтожает тысячелетнее добро. Воздаяние от одной доброй мысли устраняет тысячелетнее зло. Когда приходит невечность (смерть) и мы думаем о будущем добре – это называется Самбхогакаей. Когда мы думаем исходя из Дхармакаи, это будет Нирманакая. Когда мысль за мыслью добрые – это Самбхогакая. Сами прозревайте, сами совершенствуйтесь – это и будет прибежищем. Материальное тело – это плоть, которая является жилищем и не может быть прибежищем. Но когда мы постигаем три тела Будды, мы понимаем главный смысл учения.

*§ 21*. 
Мы уже приняли прибежище в своих трёх телах Будды. Теперь мы дадим четыре великие клятвы (Бодхисаттвы). Глубокомудрые, произносите вслед за мной:
Клянёмся освободить бесчисленное количество живых существ!
Клянёмся избавиться от бесчисленных клеш!
Клянёмся изучать безграничные школы Дхармы!
Клянёмся реализовать наивысшее Дао (Путь) Будды!

Глубокомудрые, в отношении клятвы об освобождении бесчисленного количества живых существ, это не я, Хуэйнэн, буду их освобождать. Глубокомудрые, вы сами будете освобождать живых существ своего сознания с помощью Самоприроды в своём теле. Что такое самоосвобождение с помощью своей Природы? Неправильные взгляды, клеши, глупость, заблуждения своего материального тела нужно освободить истинными взглядами своей изначальной Природы (Сущности) прозрения. То есть нужно прозреть истинные взгляды и мудрость праджни и искоренить глупость и заблуждения.  Все живые существа должны освобождать себя сами. Когда приходит ошибочность, нужно освободить её истинностью. Когда приходит заблуждение, нужно освободить его прозрением. Когда приходит глупость, нужно освободить её мудростью. Когда приходит зло, нужно освободить его добром. Когда приходят клеши, нужно освободить их с помощью бодхи. Такое освобождение называется истинным. 
В отношении клятвы об освобождении бесчисленных живых существ, нужно в своём сознании устранить заблуждения и иллюзии.
В отношении клятвы об изучении безграничных школ Дхармы, нужно изучать наивысшую истинную Дхарму.
В отношении клятвы о реализации наивысшего Дао Будды, нужно всегда смиренно практиковать, ко всему относиться с уважением, освободиться от заблуждений и привязанностей. Мудрость прозрения порождает праджню, которая устраняет заблуждения и иллюзии, в результате чего мы сами прозреваем и реализуем Дао Будды, осуществляя силу этих клятв (Бодхисаттвы).

*§ 22.* 
Сегодня мы уже дали четыре клятвы. Сейчас я передам вам бесформенное покаяние в грехах и препятствиях трёх времён».
Великий учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: «Глубокомудрые! Не загрязняйтесь омрачениями и неведением в прошлом, будущем и настоящем. Если вы устраните из Самоприроды прошлые злые деяния, это будет покаянием.
От мысли к мысли не загрязняйтесь глупостью в прошлом, будущем и настоящем. Устраните навсегда обман и лесть в своём сознании и это будет называться покаянием в своей Природе. От мысли к мысли не загрязняйтесь завистью в прошлом, будущем и настоящем. Устраните из Самоприроды зависть, которая была у вас в прошлом, и это будет покаянием. 
Глубокомудрые, что такое покаяние? Это значит всю жизнь не совершать того, в чём каетесь, а также значит постоянно держать в сознании прошлые ошибки негативной кармы. Просто говорить языком о покаянии перед Буддами не имеет смысла. В моей школе Дхармы покаяние означает навсегда отказаться совершать то, в чём раскаиваемся.

*§ 23.* 
Мы уже покаялись. Теперь я передам вам бесформенное посвящение Тройного Прибежища».
Великий учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: «Глубокомудрые, обратитесь к прибежищу в прозрении, которое почитается за два совершенства. Обратитесь к прибежищу в истинности, которое почитается за избавление от страстей. Обратитесь к прибежищу в чистоте, качестве, которое почитается среди людей. С сегодняшнего дня называйте своим учителем Будду и больше не принимайте прибежища у омрачённых последователей других Путей. Пусть Три Драгоценности (Самоприроды) в вас самих будут этому сострадательным подтверждением. Глубокомудрые, я советую вам обратиться к прибежищу в Трёх Драгоценностях: Будде, то есть прозрении; Дхарме, то есть истинности и Сангхе (монашеской общине), то есть чистоте.
Когда вы в своём сознании обращаетесь к прибежищу в прозрении, не появляются омрачения, у вас будет мало желаний и вы будете довольны тем, что у вас есть. Вы сможете отстраниться от денег и похоти. Это называется двойным совершенством, которое почитается.
Когда вы обратитесь к прибежищу в истинности, у вас от мгновения к мгновению не будет заблуждений, то есть не будет любви и привязанностей. Поскольку у вас не будет любви и привязанностей, поэтому это называется избавлением от страстей, которое почитается.
Когда вы обратитесь к прибежищу в чистоте, все клеши и негативные мысли хоть и будут в Самоприроде, но вы не будете ими загрязняться и привязываться к ним (в своей Сущности, Самоприроде). Это качество, почитаемое среди людей. 
Простолюдины не понимают этого, день за днём они принимают Тройное Прибежище. Но если они принимают прибежище в Будде, то где находится Будда? Если мы не видим Будду, то не в чем будет найти прибежище. Раз не в чем будет найти прибежище, то наши слова становятся тогда ложью.
Глубокомудрые, сами исследуйте это и не позволяйте себе ошибиться. В сутре ясно говорится, что нужно обратиться к прибежищу в Будде в себе, и не говорится, что нужно обратиться к прибежищу в другом Будде. Если не обратиться к прибежищу в своей Сущности (Самоприроде), то не будет для нас другого прибежища.

*§ 24.* 
Вы сегодня приняли Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях. Сконцентрируйте все своё внимание. Я буду вам объяснять Дхарму Маха-праджня-парамиты. 
Глубокомудрые, хоть вы и не понимаете это название, я вам дам объяснения. Послушайте.
Маха-праджня-парамита – это слова на санскрите. На китайском они означают «с помощью мудрости достигнуть противоположного берега (Нирваны)». Эту Дхарму нужно практиковать, а не говорить о ней языком. Если только о ней говорить и не практиковать, то это будет подобно иллюзии, миражу. Тело Дхармы буддийского практика равно Будде.
Что называется Маха? Маха означает великий, огромный. Вместимость сознания огромна, подобна пустоте. Но если вы просто сидите с пустым умом, то вы впадаете в состояние пустоты безразличия. Пустота вмещает в себя солнце, луну, звёзды, Землю, горы и реки, все деревья и травы, злых и добрых людей, злые и добрые Дхармы, рай и ад. Всё это находится в пустоте. Такой же является и пустота Сущности (Природы) человека.

*§ 25.* 
Поскольку Сущность (Природа) включает в себя все дхармы (явления), поэтому она называется великой. Абсолютно все дхармы являются Самоприродой. Когда мы, видя всех людей и нелюдей, добро и зло, злые Дхармы и добрые Дхармы не отказываемся от них, не загрязняемся ими и не привязываемся к ним, подобно пустоте, тогда нас можно будет назвать великими. Это и есть Маха. Омрачённый человек говорит языком, а мудрый практикует своим сознанием. Также есть омрачённые люди, которые называют великим полное безмыслие. Это также неправильно. Вместимость сознания огромна, поэтому не практикуйте мелкое. Не говорите языком о пустоте, не совершенствуясь в этом на практике, иначе вы не будете моими учениками.


*§ 26.* 
Что называется праджней? Праджня – это мудрость. Если мы в любое время, от мгновения к мгновению не имеем глупых мыслей, и постоянно практикуем мудрость, то это называется практикой праджни. Если появляется одна глупая мысль, то праджня исчезает. Если же появляется одна мудрая мысль, то праджня рождается. У людей в сознании постоянно присутствует глупость. Они сами говорят, что практикуют праджню. Но у праджни нет облика. Это есть Природа мудрости. 
Что называется праджней? Это санскритское слово, которое означает переправиться на другой берег. Смысл этого заключается в уходе от рождения и разрушения. Когда мы привязываемся к обстоятельствам, появляются рождение и уничтожение. Это подобно волнам на воде. И это называется этим берегом. Когда мы стоим в стороне от обстоятельств, нет рождения и разрушения. И это подобно тому, когда вода течёт постоянным потоком. Поэтому это называется противоположным берегом. Это и называется праджней. Омрачённые люди читают языком, а мудрые люди практикуют сознанием. Когда люди читают, у них есть омрачения. Раз у них есть омрачения, то это не истинное бытие. Если же они от мгновения к мгновению практикуют, то это называется истинным бытием. Тот, кто постиг эту Дхарму, тот постиг Дхарму праджни и практикует праджню.  Тот, кто не практикует, тот обычный человек. У кого появилась одна мысль о практике, у того дхармическое тело становится равным Будде.
Глубокомудрые, клеши являются бодхи. Если наша предыдущая мысль была омраченной, то мы были обычными людьми. Если следующая мысль становится просветлённой, то мы становимся Буддой.
Глубокомудрые, Маха-прадлжня-парамита является самой уважаемой, самой высшей, самой первой. Она не стоит, не уходит и не приходит. Из неё приходят все Будды трёх времён. Они великой мудростью достигают противоположного берега (Нирваны), разбив клеши и омрачения пяти скандх. Она самая уважаемая, самая высшая и самая первая. Превозносите Дхарму самой высшей Махаяны, благодаря её практике непременно можно стать Буддой. В ней нет ухода, пребывания, прихода, это состояние равенства самадхи и праджни, когда мы не загрязняемся никакими дхармами. Будды трёх времён благодаря ей превращают три яда (страсть, гнев, глупость) в шилу (обеты воздержания), самадхи и праджню.

*§ 27.* 
Глубокомудрые, в моей школе из одной праджни рождаются 84 тысячи видов мудрости. Почему? Поскольку в миру есть 84 тысячи видов клеш. Если не будет клеш, то праджня будет постоянно присутствовать и мы не будет отходить от Самоприроды. Тот, кто постиг эту Дхарму, не будет иметь мыслей, воспоминаний и привязанностей, у него не будет появляться безумных побуждений. Это будет Природа Таковости. С помощью мудрости мы будем созерцать без привязанности и отвращения ко всем дхармам и это будет означать, что мы увидели Природу и стали Буддой, обрели Дао.

*§ 28.* 
Глубокомудрые, тот, кто желает войти в глубочайшую Дхармадхату (мир Дхармы, состояние Таковости) и состояние самадхи праджни, должен напрямую практиковать праджня-парамиту. Если декламировать один свиток Алмазной праджня-парамиты сутры, можно увидеть Сущность (Самоприроду) и войти в состояние самадхи праджни. Люди, достигшие этого, имеют неизмеримые заслуги, которые превозносятся в сутре. Эти заслуги невозможно даже все перечислить. Это самая высшая Дхарма, она излагается для людей с большой мудростью и высшими способностями. Если человек с малыми способностями и небольшой мудростью услышит эту Дхарму, он не поверит в неё. Почему? Например, если Дракон испустит ливень над Джамбудвипой (наш мир), все будут плавать подобно листьям в потоке. А если он испустит ливень над морем, то оно от этого не изменится, не прибавится и не убавится. Если последователь Махаяны услышит Алмазную сутру, его сознание просветлится и он поймёт, что изначальная Природа сама по себе имеет мудрость праджни, поэтому можно самому использовать мудрость для созерцания, не полагаясь на письменность. Это подобно тому, как дождевая вода появляется не с неба, а изначально направляется Царём драконов из океана, чтобы все живые существа, весь растительный мир, все одушевленные и неодушевленные объекты получили живительную влагу. Когда все потоки сливаются, они впадают в океан. Океан принимает в себя все воды и становится единым целым. То же самое происходит и с мудростью праджни изначальной Сущности (Природы) всех живых существ.

*§ 29.* 
Человек с малыми способностями, если слышит это мгновенное учение, подобен растению с маленьким корнем. Если оно попадёт под ливень, то оно будет смыто и не сможет расти дальше. Также происходит и с человеком с малыми способностями. У него также есть мудрость праджни, как и у человека с великой мудростью, но почему же он, услышав Дхарму, не прозревает? Это происходит по причине тяжёлых препятствий от ошибочных представлений и из-за глубины корней клеш. Это также подобно большим облакам, которые затмевают солнце. Если не подует ветер и не разгонит облака, то солнце не сможет проявиться. Мудрость праджни не бывает большой или маленькой. Поскольку живые существа имеют омрачённое сознание, занимаются внешними ритуалами, ищут Будду вовне и не постигли свою изначальную Сущность, поэтому они являются людьми с малыми способностями. Если же они услышат мгновенное учение, и не будут полагаться на внешнюю практику (ритуалов), то в своём сознании у них из изначальной Сущности постоянно будут проявляться правильные воззрения и они также полностью постигнут клеши и омрачения живых существ. Это подобно тому, как океан собирает в себя все потоки воды, маленькие и большие, и они объединяются в единую сущность. И это есть состояние постижения Сущности (Самоприроды). Если мы не привязаны ни внутрь, ни вовне, если мы свободны прийти (в этот мир) или уйти, если мы можем устранить привязывающееся сознание, всё постигая и не имея препятствий, если мы сможем так практиковать, то мы не будем отличаться от того идеала, который излагается в сутрах Праджня-парамиты.

*§ 30.* 
Все сутры и писания, Хинаяна и Махаяна, 12 разделов Трипитаки созданы людьми. Они созданы благодаря Природе мудрости. Если бы не было людей, то все Дхармы изначально бы не существовали. Поэтому мы знаем, что все Дхармы появляются благодаря людям, и все сутры существуют благодаря проповедям людей. Причиной этого является то, что среди людей есть умные люди и глупые. Глупые – это маленькие люди, мудрые – это великие люди. Омрачённые люди задают вопросы мудрым людям. Мудрые люди проповедуют Дхарму глупым людям, чтобы те обрели прозрение и понимание. Если омраченный человек прозреет, то он уже ничем не будет отличаться от мудрого человека. Отсюда знаем, что если нет прозрения, то Будда является живыми существами. Если же в одно мгновение приходит прозрение, то живые существа становятся Буддой. Поэтому мы узнаём, что все Дхармы находятся в нашем собственном теле. Так почему же не увидеть изначальную природу Таковости через своё собственное сознание? В сутре обетов Бодхисатвы говорится: «Наша Самоприрода изначально чиста». Если мы познаем своё сознание и увидим Сущность, то мы сами станем Буддами и достигнем единства с Дао. В Вималакирти-нирдеша сутре говорится: «В одно мгновение возвращается изначальное сознание».

*§ 31.* 
Глубокомудрые! Когда я был у мастера Хунжэня, как только я услышал (его наставления по Алмазной сутре), я тотчас интуитивно обрел великое прозрение и мгновенно увидел изначальную природу Таковости (Истинной Реальности), поэтому сейчас я распространяю эту Дхарму для передачи её будущим поколениям, чтобы изучающие Путь смогли мгновенно постичь Бодхи и свою изначальную Природу (Сущность). Тот, кто не может сам прозреть, должен искать великого наставника, который бы указал Путь к постижению Сущности. Кого называют великим наставником? Великий наставник – это тот, кто понимает самую высшую Махаяну и напрямую указывает правильный путь. Такой наставник имеет великие причины и следствия, наставляя на путь, с тем, чтобы другие увидели Сущность (природу Будды). Все благие Дхармы появляются благодаря великим наставникам.
Все Будды трёх времён, 12 разделов Трипитаки изначально имеются в Природе человека. Тот, кто не может постигнуть это сам, должен искать Наставника, который бы указал Путь, ведущий к постижению Природы. Тот, кто прозревает сам, тому не требуется помощь внешнего наставника. Неправ тот, кто привязан к помощи внешнего наставника, надеясь обрести освобождение. Для обретения освобождения нужно увидеть внутреннего наставника в своём сознании. Если наше собственное сознание в заблуждении и в нём омраченные мысли ставят всё с ног на голову, тот хоть и внешний наставник будет нас наставлять, он не сможет нас спасти. Если вы не можете сами прозреть, нужно заниматься созерцанием с помощью праджни и тогда в мгновение исчезнут все омраченные мысли и проявится свой настоящий наставник. Как только мы это постигнем, мы познаем Будду. Когда мы на земле сознания своей Сущности созерцаем с помощью мудрости, мы просветлены внутри и вовне и познаём своё изначальное сознание. Если мы познаем своё изначальное сознание, то это и будет освобождение. Освобождение – это и есть освобождение самадхи. Если мы постигнем освобождение самадхи, то это будет безмыслие. Что такое безмыслие? Дхарма безмыслия – это когда мы видим все дхармы, но не привязываемся ни к каким дхармам; когда мы оказываемся во всех местах, но не привязываемся ни к какому месту. И тогда всегда чистая Самоприрода сделает так, что 6 видов сознания, выходя через 6 ворот органов чувств, не будут отходить от 6 объектов органов чувств и не будут при этом ими загрязняться. Тогда мы будем свободны прийти (в этот мир) и уйти из него. И это будет самадхи праджни, освобождение самобытия. Это также будет называться практикой безмыслия. Если же просто ни о чём не думать, так что все мысли пресекаются, то это будет связанность Дхармой, и это состояние будет тогда называться крайними взглядами. 
Тот, кто постиг Дхарму безмыслия постигнет все дхармы. Тот, кто постиг дхарму безмыслия, будет иметь опыт, который имели все Будды. Тот, кто постиг мгновенную Дхарму безмыслия, достигнет состояния Будды.

*§ 32.* 
Глубокомудрые! Те, кто в будущем получат мою Дхарму, будут постоянно осознавать, что моё тело Дхармы всегда находится рядом с ними.
Глубокомудрые! Если соратники этой школы мгновенной Дхармы поклянутся придерживаться учения, подобно служению Будде, не отступая всю жизнь назад, то они войдут в состояние святости (Будды, Бодхисаттвы или архата). Необходимо им передавать безмолвно Дхарму, наследованную свыше. Её нужно передавать только тем, кто зародил великое пожелание (Бодхисаттвы) и не отходит от бодхи. Тем же, кто придерживается других взглядов и не имеет с нами общих целей и стремлений, тем не следует опрометчиво передавать Дхарму. Иначе мы повлияем на авторитет их прежних учителей и, в конце концов, это не принесёт им пользы. Поскольку глупые люди, не понимая эту Дхарму, будут порочить её, прерывая свои ростки природы Будды на сотни, десятки тысяч кальп и тысячи рождений.

*§ 33.* 
Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: 
«Глубокомудрые! Прослушайте бесформенный гимн, который я вам расскажу. Он позволит вам избавиться от грехов, поэтому он называется гимном, уничтожающим грехи.
Гимн читается:
_Глупые люди совершенствуются в достижении счастья, а не в достижении Дао.
Они считают, что совершенствование в счастье – это и есть Дао (Путь).
Даже если пожертвования и подношения для достижения счастья безмерны, в сознании остаются три злых элемента, которые создают грехи.
Если попытаться уничтожить грехи практикой достижения счастья, то в следующей жизни мы обретём счастье, но греховные элементы останутся в нас.
Тот, кто это понимает и хочет устранить причины грехов, должен по-настоящему покаяться в своей Природе (Самоприроде).
Тот, кто постиг истинное покаяние махаяны, устраняет ложное и практикует праведное, тем самым, устраняя грехи.
Если изучающий Дао (Путь) сможет созерцать внутрь себя, он станет таким же, как и просветлённые люди.
Сегодня я передаю вам учение мгновенной школы с пожеланием, чтобы вы, ученики, стали едиными (со мной).
Те, кто в будущем будут искать изначальное тело,
Должны вычистить своё сознание от трёх ядовитых элементов (страсть, гнев, неведение).
Старайтесь совершенствоваться в Дао и не расслабляйтесь,
чтобы не провести свою жизнь впустую.
Если вы встретите мгновенное учение Махаяны, преданно сложите свои ладони и стремитесь изо всех сил!_
По завершении проповеди великим Учителем, глава округа Вэй, официальные лица правительства буддийские монахи и монахини, даосы и миряне вознесли восторженные речи в знак безграничной благодарности за Учение, подобного которому они никогда раньше не слышали.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*§ 34.* 
Глава округа сделал простирание перед Патриархом и сказал: «Дхарма, которую вы изложили, действительно потрясающа. У меня, Вашего ученика, осталось мало сомнений. Я хотел бы задать Вам вопрос. Прошу Вас с великим состраданием и великим милосердием дать ответ. Великий учитель Хуэйнэн ответил: «Если у вас есть сомнения, то спрашивайте. Зачем об этой просьбе так много говорить».
Глава округа спросил: «Является ли Дхарма, которую Вы изложили, основными принципами учения первого патриарха Бодхидхармы, пришедшего из Индии?»
Великий Учитель ответил: «Да, является».
Глава округа снова спросил: «Я слышал, что когда патриарх Бодхидхарма наставлял императора Лян Уди, тот спросил Бодхидхарму: «Я всю жизнь строю буддийские монастыри, делаю пожертвования и подношения, есть ли у меня от этого заслуги?» Бодхидхарма ответил: «В действительности от этого нет заслуг».
Лян Уди был разочарован этим ответом и выслал Бодхидхарму за границы своего государства. Я не понимаю сути этого ответа, прошу Вас дать мне объяснения».
Шестой Патриарх ответил: «В действительности это не даёт заслуг. Не сомневайтесь в словах великого учителя Бодхидхармы. Император Лян был привязан к ошибочному пути и не понимал истинную Дхарму». Глава округа спросил: «Почему это не даёт заслуг?» Хэшан (буддийский монах, учитель) Хуэйнэн ответил: «Строительство буддийских монастырей, пожертвования и подношения являются практикой для обретения счастья. Нельзя счастье рассматривать в качестве заслуги. Заслуги находятся в дхармическом теле, а не на ниве счастья. Собственная дхармическая Природа имеет заслуги. Равенство и прямота является добродетелью заслуг. Это когда мы внутри видим природу Будды, а вовне практикуем уважительное отношение. Если же вовне пренебрегать другими людьми, это будет говорить о том, что мы не отсекли эго. И тогда у нас естественно не будет добродетельных заслуг. Если Самосущность (Самоприрода) иллюзорна, то дхармическое тело не имеет заслуг. 
От мгновения к мгновению мы должны практиковать добродетель, относиться ко всему с равенством и с прямотой. Добродетельный не пренебрегает другими и постоянно практикует уважительное отношение. Совершенствование тела – это заслуги (гун). Совершенствование сознания – это заслуги (Дэ). Заслуги совершаются собственным сознанием. Счастье отличается от заслуг. Император У не понимал истины и в этом нет вины Патриарха».

*§ 35.*
Глава округа сделал простирание и снова спросил: «Я, Ваш ученик, часто вижу как буддийские монахи и миряне произносят имя Будды Амитабхи с пожеланием родиться в Западной земле. Прошу Вас рассеять мои сомнения, скажите, смогут ли они там родиться?»
Великий Учитель (Хуэйнэн) ответил: «Послушайте, что я Вам скажу. Будда Шакьямуни в городе Шравасти рассказал сутру о переведении на Запад, в которой ясно говорится, что до неё недалеко. Только для людей с малыми способностями говорится о её близости или отдалённости. А для людей с высшей мудростью понятно, что хоть люди и различаются на два типа, но Дхарма является единой. Есть разница только в том, в просветлении или в заблуждении люди в отношении Дхармы и быстро они её понимают или медленно.
Омрачённые люди читают имя Будды Амитабхи, чтобы родиться в Его Западной земле, а просветлённые люди сами очищают своё сознание. Поэтому Будда сказал: «Насколько чисто сознание, настолько чиста Земля Будды».
Уважаемый глава округа, если человек из Восточных земель будет иметь чистое сознание, то у него не будет грехов. Если же у человека из Западных земель будет нечистое сознание, то у него останутся грехи. Омрачённый человек хочет родиться на востоке или на западе, но где бы он ни оказался, везде будет одинаково. Если же сознание будет полностью чистое, тогда недалеко будет до Западной земли. Если в сознании появляются нечистые мысли, то трудно будет добраться до Западной земли призываниями Будды о перерождении. Если Вы устраните 10 недобродетелей, то Вы пройдёте 10 тысяч ли (до Чистой земли Запада). Если у человека не будет восемь ложных воззрений, то мы пройдём оставшиеся 8 тысяч ли (до Чистой земли). Практикуйте прямое сознание (честность) и Вы в мгновение ока доберётесь туда.
Уважаемый глава округа!
Если Вы будете практиковать 10 добродетелей, то отпадёт необходимость перерождаться в Чистой земле. Если же Вы не устраните 10 недобродетелей в своём сознании, то разве станет Вас встречать Будда, чтобы отвести в свои Западные чистые земли? Если Вы постигните мгновенную Дхарму нерождения, то Вы в мгновение ока увидите Западную землю. Если же Вы не постигните мгновенное учение Махаяны, то далека будет Ваша дорога туда только призываниями Будды о перерождении. И как Вы сможете тогда туда добраться?»
Шестой Патриарх сказал: «Я и Вы можете переместиться в Западные земли в одно мгновение прямо сейчас. Хотите Вы сейчас увидеть Чистые земли Запада?»
Глава округа сделал простирание и сказал: «Если мы сможем увидеть Чистые земли прямо здесь, то какая необходимость будет там перерождаться. Прошу Вас, Учитель, милостиво показать нам Западные земли. Это будет великим благом!»
Великий Учитель сказал: «Вы увидите Западные земли без сомнений. Можете расходиться». Присутствующие недоумевали.
Великий Учитель сказал: «Все слушайте меня внимательно! Тело простого человека – это город. Глаза, уши, нос, язык, тело – это ворота города. Вовне есть 5 ворот. Внутри также ещё есть ворота языкового мышления. Сознание – это земля. Сущность (Природа) – это император. Если есть Сущность, то есть и император. Если же Сущность уходит, то исчезает и император. Если есть Сущность, то тело и сознание существуют. Если Сущность уходит, то тело и сознание разрушаются. Буддой становятся через свою Сущность (Природу), а не ищут Его вовне. Если мы не видим свою Сущность (Самоприроду), то Будда является живыми существами. Если мы прозреваем свою Сущность (Самоприроду), то живые существа становятся Буддой.
Сострадание – это Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара. Радостное жертвование – это Бодхисаттва Махастхама. Способность к чистоте – это Будда Шакьямуни. Равенство и прямота – это Будда Майтрея. Разделения на «я» и другие люди – это гора Меру. Омрачённое сознание – это океан. Клеши – это волны. Причинение вреда – это злой дракон. Изнуряющие сенсорные объекты – это рыбы и черепахи. Заблуждения – это духи и черти. Три яда (вожделение, гнев, иллюзия) – это ады. Глупость – это животные. 
10 добродетелей – это рай. Если не будет разделения на «я» и другие люди, то гора Меру падёт. Если устранить омрачённое сознание, то вода океана высохнет. Если не будет клеш, то волны успокоятся. Если устранить причинение вреда, то рыбы и драконы исчезнут. Тогда на земле собственного сознания Так Приходящий Сущности Прозрения испустит великий свет мудрости, который озарит и очистит 6 ворот, устраняя 6 небес желаний. Если три яда будут устранены, то ады в мгновение будут уничтожены. Тогда внутри и вовне будет свет и ясность, и это состояние не будет отличаться от Западных земель. Если же не совершенствоваться подобным образом, то как туда добраться?»
По окончании проповеди присутствующие стали восторженно восхвалять Патриарха. Видимо те, кто был омрачён, обрели видение. Глава округа сделал перед Патриархом простирание и воскликнул: «Прекрасно! Совершенно! Пусть все живые существа Дхармадхату, которые слышали проповедь, обретут прозрение!»

*§ 36.* 
Великий учитель (Хуэйнэн) сказал: «Глубокомудрые! Если вы желаете совершенствоваться, то это можно делать также дома, а не только в монастыре. Если человек не совершенствуется в монастыре, то он подобен жителю Западных земель с недобродетельным сердцем. Если же человек дома совершенствуется, то он подобен жителю Восточных земель, совершенствующемуся в добродетели. Пусть каждый совершенствуется в чистоте у себя дома и он окажется в Западных землях». 
Глава округа спросил: «Учитель, как нам совершенствоваться дома? Прошу Вас дать нам указания».
Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн ответил: «Глубокомудрые, я дам мирянам и монашествующим бесформенный гимн. Если вы будете на его основе совершенствоваться, то вы всегда будете рядом со мной».
Гимн читался:
_Знаток проповеди и знаток сердца подобен солнцу в пустоте.
Он передаёт только Дхарму мгновенного учения, 
И целью его прихода в этот мир является опровержение ложных школ буддизма.
В самом учении нет мгновенного и постепенного, просто люди достигают прозрения быстро или медленно.
Дхарму мгновенного учения не познать глупым людям.
Хоть оно и излагается разными методами, но сводится к одному –
В тёмном доме клеш нужно всегда порождать солнце мудрости.
Ошибочное приходит по причине клеш.
Когда приходит истинное, клеши устраняются.
Когда мы не используем ни ложное ни истинное, мы абсолютно чисты.
Бодхи изначально чисто и если у нас появляются в его отношении мысли, то они являются заблуждениями.
Чистая Сущность (Природа) находится внутри заблуждений.
И когда мы исправляемся, мы устраняем три препятствия (препятствия клеш, кармы и воздаяния).
Если человек совершенствуется на Пути, ничто не будет ему препятствовать.
Если мы всегда будем смотреть за своими ошибками, то мы будем соответствовать Дао (Пути).
У каждого живого существа свой путь.
Не ищите путь вне своего пути, иначе вы никогда его не найдёте и в конце концов будете только раскаиваться.
Если вы желаете увидеть настоящий путь, поступайте правильно и это будет Путь (Дао).
Если у вас нет праведного сердца, то вы будете практиковать впотьмах, и не увидите Дао (Путь).
Если человек действительно совершенствуется на Пути, то он не видит ошибок этого мира.
Если человек видит ошибки у этого мира, то он сам оказывается неправ.
Если другие люди неправедно поступают, я не буду грешить.
Если же я  поступаю неправильно, то сам буду иметь из-за этого грех.
Если мы сами устраним из сознания неправедность, мы разобьём клеши вдребезги.
Если вы намереваетесь наставить на путь глупых людей, вам нужно иметь искусных метод.
 Если у тех, кого вы наставляете, не будет сомнений, то бодхи проявится.
Дхарма изначально находится в этом мире.
Уходите из мира, пребывая в этом мире.
Не покидайте этого мира, стремясь вовне уйти из этого мира.
Ложные взгляды –  это быть в миру.
Правильные взгляды – это уйти из мира.
Устраните и ложные и правильные взгляды.
Это мгновенное учение, оно также называется Махаяной.
 Будучи в омрачениях проходим через мириады кальп,
Ккогда же прозреваем, это происходит в одно мгновение._

*§ 37.*
Великий Учитель (Хуэйнэн) сказал: «Глубокомудрые! Каждый из вас должен рецитировать этот гимн. Тот, кто будет совершенствоваться на его основе, будет всегда рядом со мной, даже если он будет находиться от меня на тысячи ли. Если же он будет здесь со мной, но не будет совершенствоваться, то он будет от меня на тысячи ли. Каждый из вас должен совершенствоваться сам. Дхарма не ждёт, вы можете расходиться. Я возвращаюсь на гору Цаоси (монастырь Наньхуасы). Если у живых существ будут великие сомнения, они могут прийти ко мне на гору и спросить меня об этом, и я разрешу их сомнения, чтобы они вместе со мной увидели Природу (Сущность) Будды».
Присутствующие на проповеди чиновники правительства, монашествующие и миряне поклонились Хэшану (китайский буддийский монах, учитель), и стали восклицать: «Восхитительно! Великое прозрение! Никогда не слышали ничего подобного этому. Область Линнань имеет счастливую карму. Кто мог знать, что здесь родится Будда!»
С этими восклицаниями собравшиеся на проповедь разошлись.

*§ 38.*
Великий Учитель (Хуэйнэн) поселился на горе Цаоси. Он проповедовал Дхарму для округа Гуанчжоу и Шаочжоу более 40 лет. У него было от 3 до 5 тысяч учеников, как монахов, так и мирян.
Что касается основных принципов учения, то они передаются в Алтарной сутре. Тот, кто не получил Алтарную сутру, тот не имеет передачи по линии традиции. Нужно при этом знать откуда ученик, дату его рождения, фамилию и имя. Если нет передачи Алтарной сутры, то ученик не может являться последователем южной школы чань-буддизма. Тот, кто не имеет передачи, хоть и будет говорить о мгновенном учении, но он не будет знать основ. Поэтому трудно будет избежать споров. Тот, кто получил Дхарму, тому советуем заниматься только совершенствованием (не участвуя в спорах). Участие в спорах подразумевает желание победить, а это противоречит Дао Будды.

*§ 39.*
В миру все говорили о том, что на юге Хуэйнэн, а на севере Шэньсю. Но люди не знали основ учения.
Чань-мастер Шэньсю совершенствовался в качестве настоятеля в монастыре Юйцюань в уезде Данян округа Наньцзин. Великий учитель Хуэйнэн жил на горе Цаоси в 35 ли на восток от города Шаочжоу (г.Шаогуань).
Дхарма является одной школой, но люди бывают либо с севера, либо с юга. Поэтому и происходит деление на южные и северные школы.
Что такое мгновенная и постепенная школы?
Дхарма является одинаковой. Но её понимание бывает медленным или быстрым. Если человек медленно её понимает, то это постепенная школа. Если же он понимает её быстро, то это мгновенная школа. В Дхарме нет мгновенного и постепенного, люди бывают сообразительные и тупые, поэтому и появляется разграничение на мгновенную и постепенную школы.

*§ 40.*
Учитель Шэньсю часто слышал, как люди говорили о том, что Дхарма Хуэйнэна быстрая и напрямую указывает на путь. Поэтому Учитель Шэньсю позвал своего ученика Чжичэна и сказал ему: «Ты умный и мудрый. Я посылаю тебя на гору Цаоси к Хуэйнэну. Поклонись ему и слушай, что он скажет, но не говори, что я тебя послал. То, что ты услышишь, запомни и затем расскажешь мне. Я хочу узнать, чьё понимание моё или Хуэйнэна является более быстрым. Возвращайся как можно быстрее, чтобы я не был тобой недоволен». Чжичэн обрадовался этому заданию. Через полмесяца он добрался до горы Цаоси и встретился с Учителем Хуэйнэном. Чжичэн преклонил колени перед Учителем и стал слушать Дхарму, не говоря о том, откуда пришёл. Услышав Дхарму, Чжичэн обрёл интуитивное прозрение. Он постиг своё изначальное сознание. Тогда он встал, сделал простирание перед Учителем Хуэйнэном и сказал: «Учитель! Ваш ученик пришёл из монастыря Юйцюань, где настоятелем является мастер Шэньсю. Там я не мог обрести прозрения. Но как только я услышал Вашу проповедь, я тут же постигнул своё изначальное сознание. Прошу Вас милостиво давать мне наставления». 
Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: «Ты приехал оттуда, наверное, ты шпион».
Чжичэн сказал: «Пока я не рассказал об этом, я был им. Но, рассказав, я уже не являюсь шпионом».
Шестой патриарх сказал: «Также и клеши – это бодхи».

*§ 41.*
Великий учитель (Хуэйнэн) сказал Чжичэну: «Я слышал, что твой учитель наставляет людей только о шиле, самадхи и праджне. Скажи мне, как он конкретно наставляет учеников в шиле, самадхе и праджне?»
Чжичэн ответил: «Учитель Шэньсю так определяет шилу, самадхи и праджню: несовершение ничего злого называется шилой, совершение всех видов добра называется мудростью, очищение своего сознания называется самадхи. Это называется шилой, самадхи и праджней. Так он их определяет. А как Вы, Учитель, их понимаете?»
Хуэйнэн ответил: «Его трактование является чудесным, но отличается от моего».
Чжичэн спросил: «В чём оно отличается?»
Хуэйнэн ответил: «Понимание бывает быстрым и медленным».
Чжичэн попросил Учителя Хуэйнэна рассказать его понимание шилы, самадхи и праджни.
Великий Учитель (Хуэйнэн) сказал: «Послушай, что я тебе скажу. Посмотри, как я это понимаю. Когда в сознании нет неправедности - это шила своей Сущности (Самоприроды). Когда в сознании нет беспорядка – это самадхи Самоприроды. Когда в сознании нет глупости – это праджня Самоприроды».
Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: «Шила, самадхи и праджня твоего учителя наставляют мудрых людей с малыми способностями. Мои шила, самадхи и праджня наставляют людей с высшими способностями. Если обретаешь постижение своей Сущности (Самоприроды), то можно обойтись без терминов шилы, самадхи и праджни».
Чжичэн спросил: «Скажите, Учитель, почему можно обойтись без них?»
Великий учитель ответил: «Когда в своей Сущности (Самоприроде) нет неправедности, беспорядка и глупости, и когда мы постоянно созерцаем с помощью праджни, тогда мы стоим в стороне от явлений, и какие тогда термины нужно будет формулировать? Собственная Сущность (Самоприрода) совершенствуется мгновенно, а учреждение терминов подразумевает постепенность и градацию. Даже можно обойтись без термина постижение».
Чжичэн сделал простирание перед Учителем и остался на горе Цаоси в качестве ученика школы. Он не отходил от Великого Учителя ни на шаг.


*§ 42.*
Ещё одного буддийского монаха звали Фада («Постигший Дхарму»). Он на протяжении 7 лет постоянно читал Лотосовую сутру сокровенной Дхармы. Однако его сознание не пробудилось, и он не познал какова истинная Дхарма, изложенная в этой сутре. Поэтому он пришёл на поклон к Шестому Патриарху на гору Цаоси и задал ему вопрос: «Я, Ваш ученик, на протяжении 7 лет постоянно читаю Лотосовую сутру сокровенной Дхармы. Моё сознание в омрачении и я не знаю, в чём заключается истинный смысл Дхармы, изложенный в этой сутре. У меня есть сомнения по тексту. Полагаюсь на Вашу огромную мудрость, прошу Вас разрешить мои сомнения». 
Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: «Фада, Дхарма полностью постигнута, это только твоё сознание её не постигнуло. Твоё сознание само находится в ложных воззрениях, но ты стремишься к истинной Дхарме. Моё сознание пребывает в истинном самадхи – это и есть следование сутре. Я всю жизнь был безграмотным. Прочитай один раз текст Лотосовой сутры для меня и я, услышав текст, сразу же познаю его смысл».
Фада взял сутру и прочитал её один раз Великому Учителю. Шестой Патриарх, прослушав чтение сутры, сразу же распознал её главный смысл, изложенный Буддой. Затем он стал объяснять для Фада Лотосовую сутру Дхармы. Шестой Патриарх сказал: «Фада, в Лотосовой сутре Дхармы не много слов. Её семь частей – это всё образные сравнения и причинно-следственные связи. Так Приходящий широко излагал три колесницы (Бодхисаттваяна, Пратьека-Буддаяна и Шравакаяна) только по причине того, что люди имеют слабые способности к пониманию. На самом деле в сутре ясно говорится, что есть только одна колесница Будды, и кроме неё нет других колесниц».
Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: «Фада! Слушай об одной колеснице Будды и  не ищи две колесницы Будды, поскольку это затуманит твою Сущность (Природу). В каком месте в сутре говорится об одной колеснице Будды? Я скажу тебе об этом. В Лотосовой сутре говорится: «Все почитаемые миром Будды появляются в мире по причине одного великого Дела». Как понимать эту Дхарму? Как совершенствоваться в этой Дхарме? Послушай, что я тебе скажу. Когда в сознании человека нет мыслей, оно пребывает в пустоте и спокойствии изначального источника. Устрани ложные взгляды - это и будут причины одного великого Дела. Не будь омрачённым ни внутри, ни снаружи, то есть оставь крайние взгляды. Когда мы омрачены вовне, мы привязываемся к явлениям. Когда мы омрачены внутри, мы привязываемся к пустоте. Когда ты пребываешь в контакте с явлениями, стой в стороне от явлений. Когда ты пребываешь в контакте с пустотой, стой в стороне от пустоты. Тогда ты не будешь омрачён ни вовне, ни внутри. Тот, кто постигнет эту Дхарму, у того сознание откроется в одно мгновение. И тогда такой человек появится  в миру (для проповеди Дхармы). Какие вещи открываются в сознании? Открываются знания и видение Будды. Будда подобен Пробуждению, которое подразделяется на четыре этапа: открытие знаний и видения Пробуждения, показ знаний и видения Пробуждения, постижение знаний и видения Пробуждения, погружение в знание и видение Пробуждения. В эти четыре стадии входят через одну практику. Когда достигнуто Пробуждение знаний и видения, мы увидим свою изначальную Сущность (Природу). И тогда мы сможем выйти в мир (для распространения учения)».
Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: «Фада!  Я всегда желаю, чтобы все люди в своём сознании постоянно открывали знания и видение Будды и не открывали знания и видения живых существ. У людей этого мира сознание искривлено (пребывает в ложных воззрениях), они глупы и омрачены, поэтому совершают зло. Тем самым они сами открывают знания и видение живых существ. Если же сознание людей этого мира будет выправлено, и они будут созерцать с помощью мудрости, то они сами откроют знания и видение Будды. 
Не открывайте знания и видения живых существ! Открытие знаний и видения Будды – это и есть уход из мира».
Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: «Фада! Это Дхарма Единой колесницы Лотосовой сутры. То, что она затем подразделяется на три колесницы (Бодхисаттв, Пратьека Будд и шраваков), это предназначается для омрачённых людей. Поэтому полагайся на одну, единую колесницу Будды».
Великий учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: «Фада! Если практикуешь сознанием, то поворачиваешь Лотосовую сутру. Если же не практикуешь, то тебя поворачивает Лотосовая сутра. Если сознание выправлено, в истинности, то поворачиваем Лотосовую сутру. Если сознание искривлено (в ложных воззрениях), то нас поворачивает Лотосовая сутра. Если открываешь знания и видение Будды, то поворачиваешь Лотосовую сутру. Если открываешь знания и видение живых существ, то нас поворачивает Лотосовая сутра».
Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: «Будь усердным в практике в соответствии с Дхармой, тогда ты будешь поворачивать сутру».
Фада услышав это, достиг интуитивного прозрения. Он расплакался от восторга и сказал: «Хэшан! (Буддийский монах, Учитель) Я раньше не поворачивал Лотосовую сутру, а она меня 7 лет поворачивала. В будущем я буду поворачивать Лотосовую сутру и в каждое мгновение буду заниматься буддийской практикой». Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: «Занимающийся буддийской практикой является Буддой». 
Все, кто присутствовал при этом, обрели прозрение.

*§ 43.* 
Одного буддийского монаха звали Чжичан. Он пришёл на гору Цаоси на поклон к Шестому Патриарху, чтобы спросить о смысле четырёх колесниц Дхармы.
Он спросил Патриарха: «Будда говорит о трёх колесницах. А также говорит ещё и о самой высшей колеснице. Я, Ваш ученик, не понимаю этого. Прошу Вас дать мне наставления».
Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: Смотри на свои тело и сознание. Не привязывайся к внешним явлениям. Изначально не существует четырёх колесниц Дхармы, просто сознание людей подразделяется на четыре категории. В Дхарме есть четыре колесницы. Видеть, слушать и рецитировать сутры – это малая колесница. Постигнуть Дхарму и понять смысл учения – это средняя колесница. Практиковать на основе Дхармы – это великая колесница. Полностью постигнуть все Дхармы, обладать всеми практиками, ни от чего не отказываясь, стоять в стороне от явлений; делая, ничего не обретать – это самая высшая колесница. Самая высшая колесница означает самую высшую практику. Это не решается в спорах. Ты должен сам практиковать, поэтому не спрашивай меня».

*§ 44.* 
Одного буддийского монаха звали Шэньхуэй. Он был уроженцем Наньяна. Он пришёл на гору Цаоси к Шестому Патриарху на поклон и спросил: «Хэшан, когда Вы медитируете в позе лотоса, видите ли Вы (Самоприроду)?»
Шестой Патриарх поднялся и ударил Шэньхуэя три раза своих посохом и затем спросил его:  «Когда я бью тебя, тебе больно или нет?»
Шэньхуэй ответил: «И больно и не больно».
Шестой Патриарх сказал: «Также и я, вижу и не вижу».
Шэньхуэй снова спросил Великого Учителя: «Как это Вы видите и не видите?»
Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн ответил: «Что касается видения, я постоянно смотрю за своими ошибками, поэтому я говорю, что вижу. А что касается не видения, я не смотрю за ошибками и грехами неба, земли и людей. Поэтому я и говорю, что я вижу и не вижу. А что значит, что ты чувствуешь боль и не чувствуешь?»
Шэньхуэй ответил: «Если не чувствуешь боль, то подобен неодушевлённым предметам, таким как дерево и камень. А если чувствуешь боль, то подобен простому человеку, у которого появляется из-за этого гнев».
Великий учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: «Шэньхуэй, то, что ты видишь и не видишь перед собой – это двойственность. А то, что ты чувствуешь боль и не чувствуешь  - это рождение и разрушение. Пока что ты не видишь свою Сущность (Природу), однако осмеливаешься морочить голову другим!»
Шэньхуэй сделал простирание перед Патриархом и больше не говорил.
Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: «Если твоё сознание в омрачении и ты не видишь (Самоприроду), тогда задавай вопросы Учителям и ищи Путь. Если твоё сознание пробудится и ты сам увидишь (Самоприроду), то ты сможешь практиковать на основе Дхармы. Ты сейчас сам в омрачении и не видишь своё сознание, однако приходишь ко мне и спрашиваешь вижу ли я (Самоприроду). Если я не знаю своё сознание, я не смогу заменить твои омрачения. Если же ты сам увидишь (Самоприроду), то разве сможешь ты заменить мои омрачения?
Почему бы тебе не совершенствоваться самому, вместо того, чтобы спрашивать меня вижу я или нет?»
Шэньхуэй поклонился Патриарху и стал его учеником. Он не покидал горы Цаоси и не отходил от Патриарха ни на шаг. 

*§ 45.*
Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн созвал своих ближайших учеников Фахая, Чжичэна, Фада, Чжичана, Чжитуна, Чжичэ, Чжидао, Фачжэня, Фажу и Фахая. Великий Учитель сказал: «Вы, мои десять учеников, садитесь поближе. Вы во многом отличаетесь от остальных людей. После моей Паринирваны каждый из вас будет отвечать за определённые районы. Я научу вас, как проповедовать Дхарму, чтобы не потерять основные принципы нашей школы.
Есть три разновидности дхарм, 36 пар противоположностей действий и функционирования.
Когда что-то появляется или исчезает, нужно отходить от двойственности. Когда вы излагаете любую Дхарму, не отходите от Сущности и явлений. Если Вас спрашивают о Дхарме, максимально используйте пары противоположностей и противопоставление в своей речи. Так приход и уход являются причинами друг друга, но, в конце концов, полностью устраняются пары противоположностей (двойственные дхармы) и уже нет места, куда можно было бы идти.
Три разновидности дхарм – это скандхи, дхату (сферы) и аятаны.
Скандх всего пять. Дхату - восемнадцать. Аятан - двенадцать.
Что называется пятью скандхами? Это скандха формы (рупа), скандха чувств, восприятия (ведана), скандха мысли (самджпя), скандха действия, наклонностей (самскара) и скандха сознания (виджняна).
Что называется  восемнадцатью дхату?
Это шесть сенсорных объектов (дословно шесть типов пыли), шесть органов чувств (дословно шесть ворот) и шесть видов сознания (виджнян), связанных с органами чувств.
Что называется шестью аятанами?
Это шесть внешних сенсорных объектов (шесть типов пыли) и шесть внутренних органов чувств (шесть ворот).
Что называется шестью типами пыли (сенсорными объектами)? 
Это цвет, звук, запах, вкус, прикосновение, дхарма (мысль). 
Что называется шестью воротами (органами чувств)?
Это глаз, ухо, нос, язык, тело и ум.
Из Сущности дхарм появляются шесть типов сознания (виджнян): сознание глаза, сознание уха, сознание носа, сознание языка, сознание тела и сознание ума.
Шесть органов чувств, шесть сенсорных объектов.
Самоприрода (Самосущность) включает в себя все дхармы (явления). Это называется Алайя виджняной. Когда начинается процесс мышления, происходит превращение в виджняны. Рождаются шесть виджнян, которые выходят через шесть ворот органов чувств и [встречаются] с шестью сенсорными объектами. Три по шесть, всего восемнадцать (дхату). Если Самоприрода искривлена (пребывает в ложных воззрениях), то появляются восемнадцать искривлённых дхату. Если Самоприрода в истинности, то появляются восемнадцать истинных дхату. Если мы их используем со злыми намерениями, то мы живые существа. Если мы их используем с добрыми намерениями, то мы Будды. Откуда проистекает их использование?  Из Самоприроды.

*§ 46.* 
Противоположности.
Есть 5 пар противоположностей неодушевлённой внешней среды:
Небо и земля, солнце и луна, темнота и свет, Инь и Ян, вода и огонь.
12 пар противоположностей языка и дхармических явлений: деяние и недеяние, имеющее форуму и не имеющее формы, имеющее облик и не имеющее облик, имеющие вытекание и не имеющие вытекание, материя и пустота, движение и покой, чистое и загрязненное, обычное и святое, монашеское и мирское, старое и молодое, большое и маленькое, длинное и короткое, высокое и низкое.
19 пар противоположностей  функционирования Самоприроды: ошибочное и истинное, глупость и мудрость, невежество и знание, беспорядок и шаматха, воздержание и распущенность, прямота и кривизна, наполненное и пустое, крутое и ровное, клеши и бодхи, доброта и вред, радость и гнев, жертвенность и скупость, прогресс и регресс, рождение и разрушение, вечное и невечное, тело дхармакая и рупакая, нирманакая и самбхогакая, сущность и функционирование, природа и свойства, одушевлённое и неодушевлённое.
12 пар противоположностей языка и дхармических явлений, 5 пар противоположностей неодушевлённой внешней среды, 19 пар противоположностей  функционирования Самоприроды – всего 36 пар противоположностей.
Если понять применение этих 36 пар противоположностей, то можно постигнуть все сутры. И тогда при выходе (наружу) и входе (вовнутрь) мы будем стоять в стороне от противоположностей.
Как использовать 36 пар противоположностей Самоприроды? Когда мы общаемся с людьми, выходя вовне, мы должны стоять в стороне от явлений. Когда же мы погружаемся вовнутрь, мы не должны привязываться к пустоте. Тот, кто привязывается к пустоте, у того усиливается неведение. Тот, кто привязывается к явлением, у того усиливаются ошибочные воззрения.
Тот, кто клевещет на Дхарму, прямо заявляет, что письменность не нужна. Но если не нужна письменность, то и люди не должны разговаривать друг с другом, поскольку речь – это и есть письменность.
Если мы говорим о пустоте исходя из Самоприроды, то это будут истинные слова. Если же изначальная Природа у нас не пустотна, и мы пребываем в омрачениях и самообмане, в таком случае следует избавиться от слов.
Темнота не является темнотой сама по себе, а появляется в контрасте к свету. Темнота не является темнотой сама по себе, а превращается в темноту из света. Темнотой показывается свет. Приход и уход взаимообусловлены, также происходит и с остальными 36 парами противоположностей.


*§ 47.*
Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: «Десять учеников! В будущем, когда вы будете передавать Дхарму, передавайте свиток Алтарной сутры, тогда не будут потеряны основные принципы школы. Если не будет передачи Алтарной сутры, то это не будет соответствовать моим главным наставлениям. Сегодня вы получили Алтарную сутру, передавайте её из поколение в поколение. Тот, кто повстречает Алтарную сутру, всё равно что повстречается со мной лично и получит её из моих рук».
10 монахов, получив наставления, записали их в Алтарной сутре и стали её передавать из поколения в поколение. Тот, кто получает сутру, обязательно увидит Самоприроду.

*§ 48.*
Великий учитель Хуэйнэн ушёл в Паринирвану во второй год эпохи Сяньтянь (713г.) 3 числа 8-го лунного месяца.
8 числа 7-го лунного месяца Патриарх созвал своих учеников, чтобы попрощаться с ними. Великий Учитель заранее построил для себя ступу (по китайской традиции) в первый год эпохи Сяньтянь в монастыре Гоэньсы округа Синьчжоу. В седьмой месяц второго года эпохи Сяньтянь он стал прощаться.
Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: «Подойдите поближе. Я собираюсь покинуть этот мир в восьмой лунный месяц. Если у вас остались сомнения, спрашивайте сейчас и я их разрешу, чтобы вы полностью вышли из омрачений и пребывали в покое и радости. После того как я уйду, некому будет вас учить». 
Фахай и другие ученики, услышав эту новость, зарыдали, но только Шэньхуэй оставался невозмутимым и не рыдал. Шестой Патриарх сказал: «Молодой монах Шэньхуэй постиг равенство добра и зла и остаётся невозмутимым и когда хвалят, и когда ругают. Остальные не достигли этого состояния. Эти годы в каком Дао вы совершенствовались здесь на горе? Вы сегодня рыдаете, но кто из вас здесь беспокоится о том, что я не знаю, куда я направляюсь? Если я бы не знал, куда я ухожу, я бы не стал заранее с вами прощаться. Вы рыдаете, поскольку не знаете, куда я направляюсь. Если бы вы знали, куда я ухожу, вы бы не рыдали. В Природе изначально нет рождения и уничтожения, нет ухода и нет прихода. Сядьте все, и я передам Вам один гимн, который называется гимн о реальности и иллюзии, покое и движении. Все рецитируйте этот гимн. Если вы поймёте его смысл, то вы будете моими единомышленниками. Если вы будете на его основе совершенствоваться, то не потеряете основные принципы нашей школы.
Все монахи стали делать простирания и просить Патриарха оставить гимн, который они смогли бы с благоговением рецитировать.
Гимн читался:
_Во всём нет ничего реального,
Не воспринимайте явления реальными.
Тот, кто воспринимает их реальными,
Связан крайним воззрением, и не видит реальность.
Если мы сможем иметь реальное в себе, то мы оставим иллюзорное, и наше сознание станет истинным.
Если наше собственное сознание не оставит иллюзорное, то где нам искать реальное, если всё нереально?
Одушевлённые существа двигаются, неодушевлённые предметы недвижимы. Тот, кто совершенствуется просто для недвижимости, подобен недвижимым неодушевленным предметам.
Если мы видим истинную недвижимость, то это будет недвижимость (невозмутимость) посреди движения.
Просто же отсутствие движения – это просто недвижимость как у неодушевлённых предметов, у которых нет семени (Природы) Будды.
Тот, кто может искусно различать явления, недвижимо пребывает в первом принципе Нирваны.
Тот, кто постиг это состояние, понимает, что это есть функционирование Таковости.
Скажу вам, изучающие Путь, старайтесь, думайте и не привязывайтесь к мудрости рождения и смерти сансары.
Если перед вами человек, который соответствует вашим взглядам, то обсуждайте с ним идеи буддизма. 
Если же нет взаимопонимания, то сложите перед ним ладони в знак уважения и посоветуйте ему совершать добро.
В нашем учении изначально нет споров.
Нет споров, поскольку из-за них теряется понятие Дао.
Тот, кто привязывается  к спорам о том, чья школа лучше, 
Погружает свою Природу в сансару рождения и смерти._

*§ 49.*
Монахи, выслушав Патриарха, поняли его послание и больше не осмеливались участвовать в спорах, они сосредоточились на буддийской практике в соответствии с Дхармой. Они все вместе сделали простирание перед Великим Учителем.
Зная, что Великий учитель скоро должен оставить этот мир, старший ученик Фахай спросил Его: «Великий Учитель! После того, как Вы покинете этот мир, кому будет передана Дхарма и ряса?»
Великий Учитель сказал: «Дхарма уже передана. Поэтому вам нет необходимости об этом спрашивать. Через двадцать лет после моей Паринирваны распространится ложная Дхарма, будут поставлены под сомнения основные принципы моей школы. Тогда появится человек, который не щадя своей жизни, утихомирит распри среди буддистов и установит главные принципы нашей школы. Это будет моя истинная Дхарма. Рясу же передавать не следует. Если вы не верите, я передам вам пять гатх передачи рясы и Дхармы, составленных предыдущими пяти патриархами школы.
В соответствии с пожеланием, выраженным в гатхе-предсказании первого патриарха хэшана Бодхидхармы, (патриаршая) ряса не должна передаваться. Прослушайте эту гатху:

_Я пришёл в Китай, чтобы распространять учение и спасать живых существ.
На одном цветке раскроются пять лепестков, 
и естественно образуется плод._ 

Гатха второго патриарха хэшана Хуэйкэ читалась:

_Изначально кармически есть земля,
Из которой рождаются посаженные в ней цветы.
Когда изначально нет земли, то откуда будут вырастать цветы?_

Гатха третьего патриарха хэшана Сэнцаня читалась:

_Если на причинной земле посажены семена цветов, рождаются цветы.
Когда же у семян цветов нет жизненной Сущности,
То, даже будучи в земле, они не вырастут в цветы._

Гатха четвёртого патриарха хэшана Даосиня читалась:

_Если  у семян цветов есть жизненная Сущность,
И если их посадить на причинной земле, 
То родятся и вырастут цветы.
Если же не будет совпадения предварительных кармических условий для этого,
То ничего не родится._

Гатха пятого патриарха хэшана Хунжэня читалась:

_Если есть чувствующие существа, приходим засевать семена. 
И тогда рождаются цветы, не имеющие чувств.
Если же это не чувствующие существа и нет того, кто сеет,
Тогда не будет и рождения (цветов) на земле сознания._

Гатха Шестого Патриарха хэшана Хуэйнэна читалась:

_На земле сознания хранятся семена живых существ.
Когда приходит дождь Дхармы, рождаются (появляются) цветы.
Когда сами постигнем цветы и семена живых существ,
Сам собой будет обретён плод бодхи._

*§ 50.* 
Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: «Прослушайте мои две гатхи, которые излагают смысл гатхи-предсказания буддийского монаха Бодхидхармы. Если вы, омрачённые люди, будете совершенствоваться на основе этого стихотворения, то вы обязательно увидите Самоприроду. 
Первая гатха гласит:
_Если на земле сознания распускаются ложные цветы.
Их пять лепестков будут расти из корня.
Вместе они создадут карму неведения
И будут унесены туда, куда подует ветер кармы_ 

Вторая гатха гласит:
_Если на земле сознания распускаются истинные цветы.
Их пять лепестков будут расти из корня.
Вместе они будут совершенствовать мудрость праджни
И в будущем наступит состояние бодхи Будды_

Шестой Патриарх произнёс гатхи и распустил Собрание. Ученики, выйдя из храма, задумались о том, что Великий Учитель скоро доложен покинуть этот мир.


*§ 51.*
3-го числа 8-го лунного месяца, приняв трапезу, Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: «Сядьте все в порядке старшинства, и я буду прощаться с вами.
Фахай спросил: «Сколько поколений уже передаётся Дхарма мгновенной школы?»
Шестой Патриарх ответил: «Вначале Дхарма передавалась через семь Будд. Будда Шакьямуни является седьмым Буддой. Махакашьяпа – восьмой, Ананда – девятый, Мадхьянтика — десятый, Шанаваса — одиннадцатый, Упагупта — двенадцатый, Дхритака — тринадцатый, Буддхананди — четырнадцатый, Буддхамитра — пятнадцатый, бхикшу Паршва — шестнадцатый, Дуньяшас — семнадцатый, Ашвагхоша — восемнадцатый, Арья Капила — девятнадцатый, Нагарджуна — двадцатый, Канадева — двадцать первый, Рахулата — двадцать второй, Сангхананди — двадцать третий, Гаяшата — двадцать четвертый, Кумарата — двадцать пятый, Джаята — двадцать шестой, Васубандху — двадцать седьмой, Манорхита — двадцать восьмой, Хакленаяшас — двадцать девятый, бхикшу Симха — тридцатый, Шанаваса — тридцать первый, Упагупта — тридцать второй, Сангхаракша — тридцать третий, Шубхамитра — тридцать четвертый, Бодхидхарма, третий сын правителя на юге Индии, — тридцать пятый, буддийский монах танской династии Хуэйкэ – тридцать шестой, Сэнцань – тридцать седьмой, даосинь – тридцать восьмой, Хунжэнь – тридцать девятый. Я, Хуэйнэн, являюсь сороковым наследником Дхармы».
Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: «В будущем передавайте Дхарму по линии традиции и не теряйте основные принципы учения».

*§ 52.*
Фахай спросил: «Великий Учитель, Вы сегодня уходите, какую Дхарму Вы оставите, которая позволит людям будущих поколений увидеть Будду?»
Шестой Патриарх сказал: «Послушайте меня! Если люди будущих поколений познают живых существ, то они смогут увидеть Будду. Если же они не познают живых существ, то они не смогут найти Будду в десятках тысяч кальп. Сегодня я научу вас, как познать живых существ и увидеть Будду. А также оставлю гатху о видении настоящего Будды и освобождении. Тот, кто в омрачении, не видит Будду. Тот же, кто прозреет, увидит».
Фахай тогда попросил Патриарха озвучить гатху, чтобы передавать её из поколения в поколение, чтобы она никогда не исчезала в этом мире.
Шестой Патриарх сказал: «Послушайте меня! Я вам говорю, что если люди будущих поколений захотят найти Будду, они должны познать живых существ, тогда они смогут познать Будду, который был кармически живым существом. Вне живых существ нет сознания Будды.
Гатха читается:
_Омрачение – это когда Будда является живыми существами.
Прозрение - это когда живые существа являются Буддой.
Глупость – это когда Будда является живыми существами.
Мудрость – это когда  живые существа являются Буддой.
Если сознание искривлено, Будда является живыми существами.
Если (сознание) в равенстве, живые существа являются Буддой
Если всю жизнь сознание искривлено, то Будда находится в сознание живых существ.
Если в одно мгновение прозреваем и становимся равными, то живые существа сами становятся Буддой.
У меня в сознании есть свой Будда, свой Будда является настоящим Буддой.
Если у самого себя нет сознания Будды, то где же тогда искать Будду?»_

*§ 53.*
Великий Учитель сказал: «Счастливо вам, ученики, оставаться! Я оставлю вам один гимн, который называется гимн освобождения и видения настоящего Будды Самоприроды. Если омрачённые люди будущих поколений поймут смысл этого гимна, то они увидят настоящего Будду Самоприроды  своего сознания. Я передаю вам этот гимн и прощаюсь с вами.
Гимн читается:
_Чистая Природа Таковости – это настоящий Будда.
Три яда (страсть, гнев, неведение) и ложные воззрения – это настоящий Мара.
В доме человека с ложными взглядами находится Мара.
А к человеку с истинными взглядами приходит Будда.
Если в нашей Природе рождаются ложные воззрения и три яда, 
То к нам приходит на жительство Его Величество Мара.
Если истинные взгляды в мгновение устранят три яда в сознании, 
то Мара превратится в самого настоящего Будду.
Три тела Нирманакая, Самбхогакая и Дхармакая изначально являются одним телом.
Если мы их будем искать в своём теле, 
То это будет причиной становления Буддой и обретения бодхи.
Изначально из Нирманакаи рождается чистая Природа (Сущность).
Чистая Природа всегда находится в Нирманакае.
Эта Природа побуждает Нирманакаю практиковать истинный Путь,
И в будущем она станет совершенной и неиссякаемой Самбхогакаей.
Сексуальная природа сама является причиной чистой Природы.
Когда мы устраним сексуальность, мы получим тело чистой Природы.
В своей Природе (Сущности) покиньте 5 страстей.
Когда в мгновение увидите Природу, наступит реальность.
Если в этой жизни вы постигните школу мгновенного учения, 
тогда прямо перед собой вы увидите Будду.
Если вы желаете совершенствоваться и ищите Будду (вовне),
То вы не будете знать, где искать истину.
Если же мы имеем истину в собственном теле,
То эта истина будет причиной нашего становления Буддой.
Те, кто не стремятся к истине, а ищут вовне Будду,
Всегда являются великими глупцами.
Дхарма мгновенного учения пришла с запада.
Для спасения и освобождения людей этого мира, нам нужно совершенствоваться самим.
Говорю вам, изучающие Путь, если вы не последуете этому наставлению, то вы совершенно впустую будете тратить своё время"._

Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн произнёс гимн и затем добавил:
«Счастливо вам оставаться! Сейчас я прощаюсь с вами. После моего ухода не рыдайте, как это принято в миру, и не принимайте соболезнований, не принимайте деньги и шелка, не одевайте траурную одежду. Иначе это не будет святой Дхармой и те, кто будут так поступать, не являются моими учениками. Ведите себя так, как если бы я был при жизни. Сядьте чинно. Нет движения и нет покоя, нет рождения и нет смерти, нет ухода и нет прихода, нет правды и нет неправды, нет остановки, покой, тишина и безмятежность. И это есть великое Дао. После того, как я уйду, совершенствуйтесь на основе Дхармы и тогда это будет, как если бы я был при жизни с вами. Если же я остался бы в этом мире, но вы пошли вразрез с Дхармой, то от моего пребывания  в мире не было бы никакой пользы».
Сказав это, учитель замолчал и в третью стражу ночи он в мгновение ушёл в Паринирвану. Ему было 76 лет.

*§ 54.*
Когда Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн ушёл в Паринирвану, в монастыре распространился необычный аромат и не исчезал в течение нескольких дней. Земля тряслась, обрушивались горы. Деревья стали белыми (траурный цвет в Китае). У солнца и луны не было сияния. Всё поблекло. Учитель ушёл 3 числа 8-го лунного месяца. Вплоть до 11 лунного месяца проходила церемония прощания с Хэшаном (Учителем) на горе Цаоси. Из Драконового ковчега, в котором находилось тело Патриарха, появился белый свет и направился прямо в небо. Он не исчезал в течение двух дней. Глава округа Шаочжоу господин Вэй Цзюй установил по этому случаю стелу, которая почитается и поныне.  


*§ 55.* 
Эту Алтарную сутру составил досточтимый Фахай. Когда он стал невечным, сутра была передана его коллеге Даоцзи. Когда Даоцзи стал невечным, сутра была передана ученику школы Учжэню. Учжэнь на горе Цаоси в монастыре Фасинсы (монастырь Наньхуасы) в настоящее время передаёт эту Дхарму.

*§ 56.*
Эта Дхарма передаётся только людям с высшими способностями, тем, кто всем сердцем верит в Дхарму Будды и обладает большим состраданием. Эта сутра передаётся по линии школы из поколения в поколение. Её передача не прерывалась до настоящего времени.

*§ 57.* 
Хэшан (Учитель) жил в уезде Цюйцзян округа Шаочжоу.
После нирваны Так Приходящего Дхарма был передана на восток в Китай. Все (патриархи) передавали сознание непривязанности, непривязанности к эго.
Здесь излагаются проповеди настоящего Бодхисаттвы, по-настоящему указывается путь практики. Учение предназначается для людей с большой мудростью и указываются принципы для освобождения простых людей.
Эта Дхарма передаётся только тем, кто готов практиковать, при бедствиях не сворачивает с Пути, способен терпеть при встрече с болью и имеет сильные добродетельные качества. Если же у человека недостаточно способностей и задатков, то хоть он и будет просить эту Дхарму, ему не следует передавать Алтарную сутру. Говорим об этом соратникам по Пути, чтобы вы об этом знали.

*Алтарная сутра самой высшей махаяны южной мгновенной школы в одном свитке*

_Перевёл на русский Еше Нинбо, 2013 год, 1300-летие Паринирваны Шестого Патриарха_

*Источники:*

1. «Дуньхуанская изначальная рукопись Алтарной сутры» под редакцией Чжоу Шаоляна, издательство исторических памятников, Пекин, 1997 год
ISBN 7-5010-0990-2/K•421
2. «Комментарий к Алтарной сутре», автор Го Пэн, Пекин, 1983г.
ISBN 7-101-00647-7/B•134
3. «Чань-буддизм и культурно-психологические традиции в средневековом Китае». (Сутра Помоста Шестого Патриарха), Н.В.Абаев Издание 2-е, переработанное и дополненное.
Новосибирск. «Наука». 1989 г.

----------

Иван Денисов (20.06.2013), Иляна (20.06.2013)

----------

